# Zu blöd für JSTL



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

Hi zusammen,

langsam verzweifle ich. Ich versuche jetzt schon eine ganze Weile JSTL für meine Webapplikationen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Leider findet man nirgends im WWW einen anderen Hinweis als



			
				Blöde Seite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bau das Hier in deine JSP ein
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wenn ich das einbaue, sagt mir Eclipse aber (verständlicherweiße), dass es den tag library discriptor hierfür nicht finden kann. Also erstmal nach dem jstl-jar gesucht. Nach ca. 5367509 Verweisen auf die Download-Seite von Jakarta habe ich endlich einen Download für das Original JSTL.jar gefunden. Beim Öffnen des Jars konnte ich mich auch der Richtigkeit der Lib überzeugen, da sich in diesem Jar alle benötigten Klassen befanden. Nur leider nirgends ein tld. Und selber schreib ich mir das Teil ganz bestimmt nicht!

Langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln! Wie zur Hölle mache ich die JSTL für meine JSPs verfügbar? Ich weiß schon, warum wir bis dato ausschließlich eigene Tag-Libs geschrieben und verwendet haben :roll: ...

OS: Win XP
JDK: 1.5
IDE: Eclipse Europ EE
Server: Tomcat 6

Danke für eure Hilfe  .


----------



## maki (26. Okt 2007)

Welcher JSP Standard wird von deinem Servlet Container unterstützt?


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

2.1 - Tomcat 6 halt  . Hab mir jetzt das JSLT von Jakarta runtergeladen, diese tomcat als lib bekannt gemacht, und die tlds in die jeweiligen web-inf Verzeichnisse der Projekte kopiert. So kann ich drauf zugreifen - was aber eigentlich komplett anders ist, als in allen Tutorials (die ich gefunden habe) beschrieben.


----------



## SnooP (26. Okt 2007)

Meines Wissens reicht es völlig, wenn die jstl-jar im Classpath liegt, sprich im Web-Inf Verzeichnis und dann läuft das auch.

das jar wird mit JEE 1.4 mitgeliefert.


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

gut JEE habe ich nicht. Habe bis jetzt auch keine Veranlassung gesehen JEE zu installieren. Durch die Einbindung in Tomcat liegt es ja automatisch mit im Classpath. Dennoch benötige ich den Verweis auf die tld im Web-Inf.

Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe ist der Verweis im taglib-parameter auf java.sun.com. Funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) nämlich hinten und vorne nicht -.-


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2007)

...ich experimentiere zur Zeit auch mit der JSTL. Auf meinem "Mini-Server" kann ich leider nicht mit EJB usw. arbeiten. Bei mir klappt das mit der JSTL aber. Vielleicht solltest Du doch mal versuchen, in WEB-INF/lib die Bibliotheken jstl.jar und standard.jar zu kopieren. Um zusätzlich in Eclipse die entsprechende Unterstützung zu erhalten, sollten diese auch im Project-Build-Path unter Libraries und WebAppLibraries eingetragen sein.  :wink: 

Übrigens: Die JSTLs sind Teil von J2EE. Ganz kommst Du also um J2EE nicht herum.


Titus


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2007)

@Titus

Ähm, irgendwie scheinst du ein bisschen an mir vorbei zu reden  . JSTL funktioniert wie gesagt bei mir, wenn die jstl.jar und die standard.jar IRGENDWO (sei es direkt im Classpath, oder einfach im LIB-Ordner vom Server) bekannt gemacht wurde, und die tld auch bekannt ist. Und das Ganze auch ohne J2EE zu besitzen  .

Mir ging es nur um die undeutlichen Tutorials, wie man JSTL am dümmsten einbindet  .


----------

